# specialized frame sizes??



## Tony Boy'o' (30 Jan 2013)

Just a quick question about frame sizes. 

I test rode a specialized crosstrail on the weekend, my bike shop ordered it in for me, but when they checked it over it was faulty, so they said i could test the bike that was too small for me, just so i could see how it felt anyway, which i did. It felt good, the bike shop said they would get me the correct size bike in to try the following weekend. 

The thing is, that bike felt pretty good, so i checked the Specialized web site, i'm 6ft tall, the large frame is 5'8"- 6', and the xl frame is 6'-6'3", so i'm bang in the middle. 

As i'm a newbie, i don't know if you always go a size up if you're in my position? As the chap in the shop didn't even ask if the large frame bike felt ok.


----------



## Richard1537 (30 Jan 2013)

Well i'm 6'1" and have a 58cm frame (can't remember if that's classed as L or XL) in a tarmac and it's plenty big enough as far as i'm concerned, I could probably still make a 56cm work but i defo wouldn't want any bigger!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Jan 2013)

I am 6' 2" (okay 6' 1.5") and am getting a 58 Allez.

My Felt Hybrid is a 55


----------



## MattHB (30 Jan 2013)

It's less about height and more about the back and arm measurements. You need to sit on it to find out.


----------



## vickster (30 Jan 2013)

I am 5'10 (with female proportions) and I had an XL which was fine for me. I rode the XL Ariel at that time (ladies Crosstrail) - comparable to the L men's and it was cramped. I also had an XL Sirrus which was too big and caused me health issues I beleive. The Crosstrail has an upright MTB-like geometry and feel, unlike the Sirrus which is basically a sportive road bike with flat bars

Go sit on them and indeed, ride them


----------

